

Why Microsoft and everyone else loves Indian CEOs - rdudekul
http://www.livemint.com/Opinion/jSTbY97pmjDgGSGHvG2POP/Why-Microsoft-and-everyone-else-loves-Indian-CEOs.html

======
adoptadragon
Starting from a lower place builds a degree of inner strength. Coming from a
lower starting point can also help you learn and maintain a degree of
humility. If you're able to do both that there's a higher chance you'll go
far. That has been my experience with senior managers coming from India at a
larger company. Those were the guys who were in senior positions and at least
in my case I could clearly see and understand why.

------
tim333
Having been to India I suspect that it is because managing things there is a
nightmare. If you can do that you can do anything pretty much.

